# Project Corrado VR6 Turbo



## martman45 (Jan 20, 2001)

After 3 years of planning and finding the parts that I would need stage one is done of project corrado T. I handed the corrado over to Joe and Ben of zeeuwperformance. They worked on it over the winter and did an awesome job. This is how the install went.
http://www.zeeuwperformance.com 
The Car








Some of the Parts








Pulling the engine








Head Spacer








DSR 256 Cams








Dumb Tube








LSD








Motor Back in








Fitting Intercooler








HKK Short Runner








Coming Together


----------



## martman45 (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (martman45)*

Test Fitting Pipes
















Oil Cooler








Catch Can








Wideband Install


----------



## martman45 (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (martman45)*

Finished


----------



## martman45 (Jan 20, 2001)

Special thanks to zeeuwperformance on an awesome install job and hkk motorsport for the custom short runner. 
http://www.michiganvw.org/foru...art=0


----------



## StreetRyda (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (martman45)*

dam i really don't think I'll ever get tired of seeing turbocharge vr's


----------



## GKONYA (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (StreetRyda)*

So how do you like the speed? Fast as balls?
That looks done so well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What is the fueling/ecu?


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (GKONYA)*

All i have to say is


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (tallicagolf)*

Pretty!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I bet you have been wating to drive it as turbo vr .
3 years is a long time of planing and collecting parts .
im on my third setup in 1 year








Just love to build VRT´s 
Enjoy


----------



## martman45 (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (GKONYA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GKONYA* »_So how do you like the speed? Fast as balls?
That looks done so well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What is the fueling/ecu? 

For right now i'm using the stock fuel system but have put in a inline pump, chip and fmu. Stage II will include some type of stand alone. Either SDS or Tech III.


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (martman45)*

Looking great Marty. Glad we could be of service.
This thing freakin' rips. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (ZeeuwVW)*

sickness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roi (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (martman45)*

great looking project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (martman45)*

VR6 turbo setups like that make me horny.......


----------



## ChristoffRudolff (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (Mr King)*

that is seriously badass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't care for how the car looks visually...on the outside, but what you have done under the hood is straight *BUSINESS!* Quality install all the way. Everything looks like it is suppose to be where it is and how it is setup, compared to some installs the sort of end up looking "pieced together". NICE!


----------



## AuForm (Feb 2, 2000)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (martman45)*

That's how you do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
'Zeeuw', good old fashioned West-Flemish name. Known for their hard labour.


----------



## fvdub00 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (martman45)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif no words http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (fvdub00)*

Looks really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Paul


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (killa)*

Looks awsome. I like how everything matches.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (martman45)*

wow awesome car!
very nice...
i wish my car would grow to more cyclinders


----------



## lithguy (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (GTijoejoe)*

dyno?


----------



## martman45 (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (lithguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lithguy* »_dyno?

Soon I will let you know.


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (martman45)*


_Quote, originally posted by *martman45* »_For right now i'm using the stock fuel system but have put in a inline pump, chip and fmu. Stage II will include some type of stand alone. Either SDS or Tech III. 

How much boost are you running ?


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (GTRTim)*

looks great all back together marty, thanks again


----------



## martman45 (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (GTRTim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTRTim* »_
How much boost are you running ?

On this setup only 9. I have not turned the boost controller up yet. I think i'm running it at 35%


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (martman45)*

How much clearance is left between turbo and fire wall? Looks like with the ATP manifold there's not much left when you mount a turbo in a corrado.


----------



## GTRTim (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (martman45)*


_Quote, originally posted by *martman45* »_On this setup only 9. I have not turned the boost controller up yet. I think i'm running it at 35%

Until u get standalone I wouldn't turn it up too much more with the cams in there


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (AuForm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AuForm* »_That's how you do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
'Zeeuw', good old fashioned West-Flemish name. Known for their hard labour.









haha, I never heard that. Good marketing scheme


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (ZeeuwVW)*

the set up looks really nice congrats


----------



## blkg60 (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (edot)*

Do you know how pissed off I get when I am 95% done with my VRT, has been 5 months since I've seen it because I moved, and I see this.






















Frustration. 
I don't have a garage here in NC, and the car is still Buffalo.
There she sits collecting dust. A $20,000 paperweight at this point.


----------



## RACERX403 (May 20, 2003)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (blkg60)*

blkg60 at least you have a kit that you *WERE* in the process of installing. I ordered a kit in January and am still waiting for it. How is that for frustrating?


----------



## yokomomma (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (martman45)*


_Quote, originally posted by *martman45* »_
Dumb Tube










Looks sweet! Where did you get that 1.5" flex pipe?? I've been looking for that piece for a year now.


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (yokomomma)*

http://www.epiflex.com/epi_flex.html 
It's actually a little bigger than 1.5" I had to use adapters.


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (joezeeuw)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Project Corrado VR6 Turbo (martman45)*


_Quote, originally posted by *martman45* »_
Catch Can










Where can I get this?


----------



## martman45 (Jan 20, 2001)

I got that catch can off ebay.


----------

